# our female has biten someone , what shouls i do



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

she bit a lady who just walked in our house unannounced . the lady didnt know we had dogs because the last time she came here the dogs were in their kennels downstairs. we have a beware of dog sign on our door but she came right in , i dont know what to think . i know the lady is at fault for just walkin in without knockin or ringing our door bell . I am worried that Kiaha is becoming very territorial . Our male Tank just set there the lady said , he didnt even bark , she said Kiaha growled , jumped at her and when she turned around Kiaha bit her on the back of the arm . she has a small puncture on the back of her arm. she bit thru a leather coat to puncture her skin. the lady says she is ok and the dog was doing her job protecting the house. i am going to look into some type of classes for her , anyone have any ideas or suggestions .


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

damageplan said:


> she bit a lady who just walked in our house unannounced . the lady didnt know we had dogs because the last time she came here the dogs were in their kennels downstairs. we have a beware of dog sign on our door but she came right in , i dont know what to think . i know the lady is at fault for just walkin in without knockin or ringing our door bell . I am worried that Kiaha is becoming very territorial . Our male Tank just set there the lady said , he didnt even bark , she said Kiaha growled , jumped at her and when she turned around Kiaha bit her on the back of the arm . she has a small puncture on the back of her arm. she bit thru a leather coat to puncture her skin. the lady says she is ok and the dog was doing her job protecting the house. i am going to look into some type of classes for her , anyone have any ideas or suggestions .


Did the lady go to the hospital? 
Is the lady turning her in?
If she went to the hospital she has to turn the dog in...

You need to find a trainer that knows Pit Bulls or Bull Breeds in general. 
What state are you? 
Do not find a trainer that just started in the biz or one that is only a trainer like a PetSmart or Petco trainer as they do not understand how to work with HA or DA ...
I am not stating that your dog has HA or DA just its good to find a trainer that understands this type of temperment and can work with it. Then you will get a better understand on working your own dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blame the lady not the dog. If it was an attack she would have more than just a bite on the back of the arm. Some dogs are natural protectors of property and it does not mean they are HA. I think going to obedience classes is great but if you do not have any other aggressions issues do blame the dog on this one. Some people are just ignorant! That is a huge pet peeve of mine NEVER come in my gate unless I told you to walk in, I do not care how well I know you it is a respect thing.

Again I do not see this as a temperament issue your dog was protecting your property and when the person was not a threat, the dog did not continue to go after them. In my book that is a good dog who I would give a spacial dinner to tonight. Protecting the family from an unannounced intruder but recognizing she was not a threat. 
Steak dinner


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Did this lady come into your house without knocking? I don't understand the predicament I guess. When people come into my house I open the door and I control the situation, and if it goes beyond my control and I know it's going to be a bit hectic I will put the dogs away. 
I dunno, it's really up to you. I don't allow biting in my home. At all.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Who is this lady to you & why would she enter in someone else's home unannouced?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet Pea bit a lady that walked in unannounced too! I blamed the woman. She knew I had dogs, they don't know her, and she was NOT invited. Only thing you should feel responsible for is grabbing her a band-aid. 
In all seriousness, APBTs might not be a guardian breed, but being protective of ones home is not a flaw. Now had the lady been invited in and the dog been introduced but still done it, then I would worry.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

our boxer ambulldog Peaches barks and growls but she has never bitten and she has been being worked on for her issues. I say training classes


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

from what it sounds like .. the lady just walked in uninvited and your dog bit her.. its the ladies fault and if the dog really wanted to attack there would be more than one bite wound


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The way read this is someone walked in without knocking and the dog reacted to them as an intruder. While the guardian trait is not a normal APBT trait it does not mean the dog has a poor temperament. If the dog did not continue to attack and did not back off that is completely different. If it was more of a warning that is normal for that situation. Now if this dog's behavior is getting uncontrollable like when ppl walk but the window then they have a bigger problem and that is when you need help.
If the person came in without being invited and not knocking I would not blame the dog at all in this situation. Some ppl really just do not have any dog sense. Or manners, again I hate when ppl think they can come on my property without an invitation.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I blame the woman. If the dog was HA she would have much more then a bite. IMO good job on the dogs part something like that I would want if someone came in unannounced(like a robber). 

Sad to hear about the lady. Did you give her permission to come in unannounced?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmmm I dont know, considering the lady was turning around and the dog nailed her doesnt seem like the dog was guarding anything.



> Kiaha growled , jumped at her and when she turned around Kiaha bit her on the back of the arm .


I mean its odd the way it is worded almost like the dog was going to greet her (by jumping up) and decided to bite when the lady turned around. I dont see a person walking away as a threat. The dog growled and the lady was turning away becoming no longer a threat dont you think? Its your dog but I wouldn't keep it but that is just me.

Did she say what she planned to do?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

gamer said:


> hmmmm I dont know, considering the lady was turning around and the dog mailed her doesnt seem like the dog was guarding anything.
> 
> I mean its odd the way it is worded almost like the dog was going to greet her (by jumping up) and decided to bite when the lady turned around. I dont see a person walking away as a threat. The dog growled and the lady was turning away becoming no longer a threat dont you think? Its your dog but I wouldn't keep it but that is just me.
> 
> Did she say what she planned to do?


I have to finally agree with you. I don't think it matters who walks in that door, if the dog bit the dog bit and if the women was a child..would she have done the same? knock or not you should have your door locked than and what is a stranger doing just walking in your house?


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> Its your dog but I wouldn't keep it but that is just me.


Why are you always so quick to say a dog needs to be PTS? Dogs don't see things the same way we do. The lady walked in the house unannounced. That's enough for me to see justification for a dog to attack no matter which way the intruder was heading at the time. And this dog didn't even attack. She bit once.

Everybody else gave good advice. I don't see a reason to worry. People need to use some common sense and decency and KNOCK and wait for the resident of the house to open the door. Just waltzing into a house that isn't yours could get you shot of attacked; as it should be.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> Why are you always so quick to say a dog needs to be PTS? Dogs don't see things the same way we do. The lady walked in the house unannounced. That's enough for me to see justification for a dog to attack no matter which way the intruder was heading at the time. And this dog didn't even attack. She bit once.
> 
> Everybody else gave good advice. I don't see a reason to worry. People need to use some common sense and decency and KNOCK and wait for the resident of the house to open the door. Just waltzing into a house that isn't yours could get you shot of attacked; as it should be.


I agree she should have knocked and waited for an answer but still what if it was a child? Would we all be saying the same thing? From what I read (and maybe we dont have the whole story) the lady was not provoking the as a matter of fact sounds like she realized she was wrong and turned around.

As far as this comment


> Just waltzing into a house that isn't yours could get you shot of attacked; as it should be.


IMO no that is not how it should be. A pit bull should not just attack someone for walking in the house. You wouldn't feel bad if a child was scared or being chased and ran to your house for safety and your dog attacked it? Would you say well that is as it shoudl be?Things can happen and having a dog that you want to just attack is asking for trouble.


----------



## outrightpits (Sep 19, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Why are you always so quick to say a dog needs to be PTS? Dogs don't see things the same way we do. The lady walked in the house unannounced. That's enough for me to see justification for a dog to attack no matter which way the intruder was heading at the time. And this dog didn't even attack. She bit once.
> 
> Everybody else gave good advice. I don't see a reason to worry. People need to use some common sense and decency and KNOCK and wait for the resident of the house to open the door. Just waltzing into a house that isn't yours could get you shot of attacked; as it should be.


I 100%agree with you.how many pepole here just walks in someones house?if a man walked in mine hed get shot.id buy em a tbone!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> I agree she should have knocked and waited for an answer but still what if it was a child? Would we all be saying the same thing? From what I read (and maybe we dont have the whole story) the lady was not provoking the as a matter of fact sounds like she realized she was wrong and turned around.
> 
> As far as this comment
> 
> IMO no that is not how it should be. A pit bull should not just attack someone for walking in the house. You wouldn't feel bad if a child was scared or being chased and ran to your house for safety and your dog attacked it? Would you say well that is as it should be?Things can happen and having a dog that you want to just attack is asking for trouble.


I feel bad for the lady, it's sad. I still think the dog didn't do anything wrong. If it was a kid I would feel worse(where are the parents and why is he going into a strangers home), but will the dog do the same, we don't know, it wasn't a kid.

There are many cases where unknown people go into houses and get shot, the human doesn't get put down.

Ultimately it's just a story on a forum, much could be missing. At the end of the day the lady is the only one that knows what happens, maybe she didn't just turn around, maybe she turned and ran(don't dogs like to chase).Was the lady invited and told "go ahead go in" and then the dog attacked? If so then it's the owners fault. Any way you put it I don't think the dog acted wrong. If the dog would have kept attacking and following past the property then that would definitely be a no no.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

gamer said:


> I agree she should have knocked and waited for an answer but still what if it was a child? Would we all be saying the same thing? From what I read (and maybe we dont have the whole story) the lady was not provoking the as a matter of fact sounds like she realized she was wrong and turned around.
> 
> As far as this comment
> 
> IMO no that is not how it should be. A pit bull should not just attack someone for walking in the house. You wouldn't feel bad if a child was scared or being chased and ran to your house for safety and your dog attacked it? Would you say well that is as it shoudl be?Things can happen and having a dog that you want to just attack is asking for trouble.


I have to strongly disagree with you, if this dog was a GSD or a rottie would you say the same thing? No because those are guardian breeds. In this situation to say the dog needs to be PTS would be WRONG. If it was a child the kid would have suffered a small puncture wound and I bet he would learn manners and KNOCK! lol No really there is no reason to worry these owners with PTS sleep talk. And Rileyroo you have no room to talk in this thread living with a HA dog, your dog is an accident waiting to happen because your BF will not take any responsibility with his dog. Sorry to be blunt but that is a little like the pot calling the kettle black don't you think?
but hey what do I know :hammer:


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the advice everyone, the lady has only been in our house one other time and it was for 5 minutes , the dogs were in there kennels downstairs so they never got to be introduced to each other. I still dont know why she just walked in , we have a door bell and there is a beware of dog sign on the door at eye level . Kiaha to me was just protecting us , I think if she really wanted to attack there would have been multiple bites. The lady didnt yell or even tell her to get down . thanks again for all the advice it sure calmed my nerves.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

damageplan said:


> thanks for the advice everyone, the lady has only been in our house one other time and it was for 5 minutes , the dogs were in there kennels downstairs so they never got to be introduced to each other. I still dont know why she just walked in , we have a door bell and there is a beware of dog sign on the door at eye level . Kiaha to me was just protecting us , I think if she really wanted to attack there would have been multiple bites. The lady didnt yell or even tell her to get down . thanks again for all the advice it sure calmed my nerves.


hmmmm not sure what to make of it really.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have to strongly disagree with you, if this dog was a GSD or a rottie would you say the same thing? No because those are guardian breeds. In this situation to say the dog needs to be PTS would be WRONG. If it was a child the kid would have suffered a small puncture wound and I bet he would learn manners and KNOCK! lol No really there is no reason to worry these owners with PTS sleep talk. And Rileyroo you have no room to talk in this thread living with a HA dog, your dog is an accident waiting to happen because your BF will not take any responsibility with his dog. Sorry to be blunt but that is a little like the pot calling the kettle black don't you think?
> but hey what do I know :hammer:


I dont think so I had a doberman as a guard dog for our property and I would seriously question the dog if it bit someone who was not threatening me or my house. We don't know the whole story but yeah I would not keep a rottie or gsd if it bit someone that was walking away.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

NOBODY should feel safe coming into my house unannounced unless they live here. I don't make children think they should feel safe to do so. If they run into my house unannounced they will get jumped on and probably bit. Most parents teach their children manners, so I'm not worried about getting any unannounced visitors. I have "beware of dog" signs all over my property even though none of my dogs are openly aggressive. If people want to walk into my house unannounced then they can suffer the consequences. I won't be killing my dogs because they felt the need to protect my property and my family.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

This is not HA in my opinion that dog was protecting her home and family. To give an example my husband works out of town and he came bursting thru the doors at 4am or earlier I was asleep and china was sleeping she got up and got his arm when he yelled she let go because of the reconization in his voice but she was still growling and barking with her in between me and the door when he turned the light on and she saw it was okay she was fine shes never bit anybody but even my pops knows to knock at my door. That was protection.

And with the example if a child would walk in Idk I have a friend that lives far from me and she has a 3 yr old when they drop in her child is the one in front of her that walks in and china or meek will bark but when they see a child there tails go to wagging so idk maybe its because I have kids and there taught to be gentle with any child?!


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

Gamer - that is the whole story what do u not get ? everyone i have talked to and that has posted on here has the same response " she was protecting our house . If she had been introduced to the lady and still bit her yes I would resort to the next step , getting some training but not killing her . as for a child i dont think she would see a child as a threat considering we have small 3 children ourselves . THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE !!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> NOBODY should feel safe coming into my house unannounced unless they live here. I don't make children think they should feel safe to do so. If they run into my house unannounced they will get jumped on and probably bit. Most parents teach their children manners, so I'm not worried about getting any unannounced visitors. I have "beware of dog" signs all over my property even though none of my dogs are openly aggressive. If people want to walk into my house unannounced then they can suffer the consequences. I won't be killing my dogs because they felt the need to protect my property and my family.


You really should not have beware of dog signs up. If your dog bites it is admitting you knew your dogs where going to bite. Put up a sign that says dog in house or dogs in yard. No but the city may kill your dogs and others if it is a BSL prone state.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

damageplan said:


> Gamer - that is the whole story what do u not get ? everyone i have talked to and that has posted on here has the same response " she was protecting our house . If she had been introduced to the lady and still bit her yes I would resort to the next step , getting some training but not killing her . as for a child i dont think she would see a child as a threat considering we have small 3 children ourselves . THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE !!!


Please calm down, I never told you to put her down I said I would not keep the dog. I am getting better at sugarcoating :roll:


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree no one should just walk in your home unannounced the dog was just doing her job, protecting your home.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok here is a question to see what you guys think. 

What was the dog protecting the house from? Was this lady a threat? Was she acting aggressive?


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

putting up a Beware of dog sign does not mean that the dogs are mean it just states that there is dogs so beware !! just like the sign on a hair dryer thats says keep away from water , its a warning for your own good


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

she was proctecting her family , her den ,. she was a threat because she was an uknown person , and they lady wasnt acting aggressive she just walked in unannounced , she never knocked , rang door bell or even said " Hey anyone home or hello or any thing . she never said a word even after she was bit . she didnt say anything untill i walked in the kitchen and seen that Kiaha had her stood off from entering the house again


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

damageplan said:


> putting up a Beware of dog sign does not mean that the dogs are mean it just states that there is dogs so beware !! just like the sign on a hair dryer thats says keep away from water , its a warning for your own good


I just know of a conversation I had with an AC officer and he told me never put up beware of dog signs because if you go to court they can hold it against you.



damageplan said:


> she was proctecting her family , her den ,. she was a threat because she was an uknown person , and they lady wasnt acting aggressive she just walked in unannounced , she never knocked , rang door bell or even said " Hey anyone home or hello or any thing . she never said a word even after she was bit . she didnt say anything untill i walked in the kitchen and seen that Kiaha had her stood off from entering the house again


Ok and that is fine its your dog if the is acceptable to you then why even ask for opinions when you are just going to get all huffy if someone doesnt agree?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> Ok here is a question to see what you guys think.
> 
> What was the dog protecting the house from? Was this lady a threat? Was she acting aggressive?


We don't know, he PO doesn't know. And the lady isn't on here to tell us.

For all we know she decided to come in with her arm wrapped in bacon.

Not trying to be a smart ___ but it's just that this always happens. We don't know the story and things kinda get out of hand with hypothetical and what ifs.

From the story, I think the dog was fine by biting, we don't even know how bad the bite was, it could have been a nip and the lady overreacted.

I would be more concerned about what comes next legally. Will they try to take your dog away, charges? etc etc. If you gave the lady permission to come in without any notice then it might get hairy quick.

And I agree with gamer, don't get upset because you do not agree. You asked for help, and it looks like you are getting the responses you wanted to get, except for one or two people.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> We don't know, he PO doesn't know. And the lady isn't on here to tell us.
> 
> For all we know she decided to come in with her arm wrapped in bacon.
> 
> ...


lol Bacon  Yes I would worry about the legal issues as well.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

i am not upset , thanks for the advice


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

damageplan said:


> i am not upset , thanks for the advice


 cool Good luck


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

that all sounds pretty legit to me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I agree Your dog did what mine would probly do too. No One should ever come in with out your permission. That's asking for trouble.

But I agree with gamer one one note, the sign. I actually know some one here in CA who lost their dog over a sign like that. Some A hole came in the yard and was attacked by the 2 pits and they were both PTS. The court said because that sign was there they new the dogs were vicious and were going to bite and it was their fault  Very sad and I don't agree with what happened but the cops don't see it the way we do and it would be a shame to loose a great dog over a stupid sign. I'm not trying to tell you what to do but it's some thing to think about.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes I agree and here if you have a beware of dog sign you are acknowledging you have an aggressive dog. The animal services here said to have a no trespassing sign that way you can just shoot them


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm maybe I should be getting new signs. I don't think the dog is HA necessarily but my dogs would probably just bark before biting someone, and I am more than happy with that. Because like other people said, they would be worried about the legal situation. If my dogs bark at this person, there isn't a legal situation to be worried about, no matter if the dog was just protecting or not.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea I have NO tresspassing or gaurd dog on duty even tho there not gaurd dogs it still deters people from thinking about coming on my property.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hmm... Not everything is cut-and-dry. Myself, my dogs... They would not bite you if you just walked in the house. Loki would bark at you but otherwise keep away most likely, and Terra would probably run to say hello. Now if you raised a ruckus and got yourself bit, it would be just that: *you* getting *your*self bit. I personally do not consider a bite just because of a trespass appropriate. For one, where does the dog's terrain technically begin and end? At the threshold? What if she had opened the door and the dog had run out and bitten her as she was turning to go back down the steps? What if she had simply come in the yard? What if the dog doesn't know the difference between a person who is invited or not?

I think that if a dog is going to exercise judgment with their teeth, they need to be 100% certain that said intruder is a true threat and not just being rude. I would have been inclined to excuse a threat display stopping short of biting, but there was no reason to lay teeth when a simple "back off" would have done. And the dog bit the woman apparantly as she was turning away? That would seem more predatory behavior as opposed to guarding behavior.

I like guns and security devices to guard my house. And I sure have no qualms about a dog that barks, whether it is an alarm bark or a greeting bark, both sound pretty much the same to someone who is entering your home. But I've had dogs bite someone strictly for a trespass before, and they were put down. Does it make a difference in my case that the intruder was an 8-year-old child who was being unruly and loud? Points to ponder.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont think your dog is in the wrong at all. You have signs up, which obviously is a warning. Is this just some random lady(sorry I didnt read all 3 pages)? Plus, who just walks in peoples house without knocking. They are asking for it.

If someone walks into my house without my permission or not giving me a heads up then its fair game. Enzo probably wouldnt do anything as he rarely barks when someone comes to the door. To be honest they should be more afraid of me than Enzo.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

On the sign issue, I made myself a sign that said "dogs live here." It served.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Hmm... Not everything is cut-and-dry. Myself, my dogs... They would not bite you if you just walked in the house. Loki would bark at you but otherwise keep away most likely, and Terra would probably run to say hello. Now if you raised a ruckus and got yourself bit, it would be just that: *you* getting *your*self bit. I personally do not consider a bite just because of a trespass appropriate. For one, where does the dog's terrain technically begin and end? At the threshold? What if she had opened the door and the dog had run out and bitten her as she was turning to go back down the steps? What if she had simply come in the yard? What if the dog doesn't know the difference between a person who is invited or not?
> 
> I think that if a dog is going to exercise judgment with their teeth, they need to be 100% certain that said intruder is a true threat and not just being rude. I would have been inclined to excuse a threat display stopping short of biting, but there was no reason to lay teeth when a simple "back off" would have done. And the dog bit the woman apparantly as she was turning away? That would seem more predatory behavior as opposed to guarding behavior.
> 
> I like guns and security devices to guard my house. And I sure have no qualms about a dog that barks, whether it is an alarm bark or a greeting bark, both sound pretty much the same to someone who is entering your home. But I've had dogs bite someone strictly for a trespass before, and they were put down. Does it make a difference in my case that the intruder was an 8-year-old child who was being unruly and loud? Points to ponder.


:goodpost: :goodpost: :goodpost:


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

The dog did nothing wrong! This is in no shape or form a case of ha from what I've read. If you come into my apt unannounced whether the door is open or not, trust me the least of your worries will be a dog. And for those that are saying what if it were a kid? I say then its the parents fault! Watch your kids and you won't have to worry about them being bit by someone's dog.......makes sence to me but I've been told I'm not the sharpest knife the draw.

Imo The dog was in its place of business, doing what I expect it to do. If someone comes in my house and steals while my dog is free and my dog does nothing, I will put it down! Now I'm not saying that this lady was stealing but I've seen the word aggression used so imo aggressive or not you come in my home without my consent, I expect you to get dealt with but that's just me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

los44 said:


> If someone comes in my house and steals while my dog is free and my dog does nothing, *I will put it down*!


Are you serious? Just because not all dogs are used for protection or are aggressive towards intruders does not mean their life should end! I can tell you right now if you come to my door whether I'm home or not and you get in, neither of my dogs will attack you. One will bark and one will lick you. I will NOT put my dog down because she was a licker instead of an attacker. That, is ridiculous and messed up. It's called *NO* HA for a reason. :flush:

If I am worried my house is going to get robbed, I will get a security alarm put in before I put my dog's life at risk and put me in a legal bind. People sue other people for the most ridiculous things these days. I've heard of robbers tripping and getting hurt while trying to rob someone and someone they get money for it.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the sign pointers guys. I just took them down. Guess I'll have to get on Ebay or something to find a new sign. All the ones I find at stores say "Beware of dog". No other options.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow to the comment of putting the dog down if they do nothing. Should have gotten a guard dog. 

I would expect a Pit to do nothing other then bark and maybe then say hi. What happened here I think is fine, we don't know how that dog took it but the dog did not have the intention to viciously attack.

I'm sure any robber will see a Pit barking and **** his/her pants because you know, they are vicious dogs right? Most Pits will get past the barking and go for sniffing/kisses.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Pittielove29 said:


> Thanks for the sign pointers guys. I just took them down. Guess I'll have to get on Ebay or something to find a new sign. All the ones I find at stores say "Beware of dog". No other options.


Should be easy to get some no trespassing signs at the home depot.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Yes I agree and here if you have a beware of dog sign you are acknowledging you have an aggressive dog. The animal services here said to have a no trespassing sign that way you can just shoot them


What the hay!! can you actually shoot someone for tresspassing in the US?!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> Imo The dog was in its place of business, doing what I expect it to do. If someone comes in my house and steals while my dog is free and my dog does nothing, I will put it down! Now I'm not saying that this lady was stealing but I've seen the word aggression used so imo aggressive or not you come in my home without my consent, I expect you to get dealt with but that's just me.


FYI: Pit Bulls are NOT guard dogs, so actually expecting it to guard your property is ridiculous. It doesn't mean you won't get a few that guard, but it's not in their blood.

I have a German Shepherd mix. He's a big love, but I have seen him get nasty when my family was threatened. He was the one I was referring to when it comes to the protection of my house. I don't expect Lady to protect, but it would be nice if it comes down to my family being in danger. I'm not going to put her down because she didn't do something that's not in her blood, or something she's not trained to do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm this is really a tough one... My question is.... I have always heard if a dog growls at you and makes threatening gestures you should never turn your back on it. Can anyone clear that one up for me?? I heard you should face them and back away slowly but not stare. 

Anyhow... it really makes me wonder of my own dog. She gets so riled up about anyone being outside the house. But I have encouraged that because I think that her scary barking would deter someone from just walking in, plus I keep my doors locked at all times! So if someone got in here they would be doing it by force and then would be a threat. 

But really what was this lady doing coming in their house? It's obvious the dog didn't know the lady... and it doesn't sound like the OP knows the lady very well! If any of my friends walked in unannounced... without knocking which has happened because I gave the OK over the phone... Helena greats them extremely excited. But those are her pals. She greats people extremely excited that she doesn't know that come in when I open the door. Now I have no idea about people coming in who shes never seen and aren't supposed to be here....


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

> Should be easy to get some no trespassing signs at the home depot.


I prefer to have signs that say there's dogs on the property. The no trespassing is common sense.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> If someone comes in my house and steals while my dog is free and my dog does nothing, I will put it down!


Wow and we wonder why the breed is so messed up. Really? So now we are condeming them for being good with people? sigh this breed is in real danger



MISSAPBT said:


> What the hay!! can you actually shoot someone for tresspassing in the US?!


Yes you can


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Pittielove29 said:


> I prefer to have signs that say there's dogs on the property. The no trespassing is common sense.


DOG IN YARD PLEASE CLOSE GATE Safety Plaque Sign Wood - eBay (item 370346790556 end time Mar-15-10 21:55:57 PDT)

Here is a good one


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> What the hay!! can you actually shoot someone for tresspassing in the US?!


Oh yea you betcha. That's why I always call it my grandpa's old get off my property shot gun lol.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That is so cool!! Well not for the trespasser!
And its legal to have guns, im in the wrong fricken country!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> That is so cool!! Well not for the trespasser!


Of course here if a robber gets hurt on your property you can be sued too.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> Are you serious? Just because not all dogs are used for protection or are aggressive towards intruders does not mean their life should end! I can tell you right now if you come to my door whether I'm home or not and you get in, neither of my dogs will attack you. One will bark and one will lick you. I will NOT put my dog down because she was a licker instead of an attacker. That, is ridiculous and messed up. It's called *NO* HA for a reason. :flush:
> 
> If I am worried my house is going to get robbed, I will get a security alarm put in before I put my dog's life at risk and put me in a legal bind. People sue other people for the most ridiculous things these days. I've heard of robbers tripping and getting hurt while trying to rob someone and someone they get money for it.


Yes i am serious! I don't care if I have a yorkie I expect it to react in that manor, but like I said that is me. I wouldn't use my dog as protection or as a guardian/security but I expect it to do something should someone it does not know comes through my door and invades its home showing aggression or not. If it doesn't then it is not worth feeding at my house! But like I said that's me.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> Yes i am serious! I don't care if I have a yorkie I expect it to react in that manor, but like I said that is me. I wouldn't use my dog as protection or as a guardian/security but I expect it to do something should someone it does not know comes through my door and invades its home showing aggression or not. If it doesn't then it is not worth feeding at my house! But like I said that's me.


Sounds like you shoudl have gotten a rottie lol Generally (or at least it should be this way IMO) pit bulls will do nothing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> That is so cool!! Well not for the trespasser!
> And its legal to have guns, im in the wrong fricken country!


That's crazy that you guys can't own guns. How strange for us both huh weird.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

gamer said:


> Of course here if a robber gets hurt on your property you can be sued too.


Thats just crazy weird!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> Thats just crazy weird!


Yea It's messed up but it's happened more than once


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Pittielove29 said:


> FYI: Pit Bulls are NOT guard dogs, so actually expecting it to guard your property is ridiculous. It doesn't mean you won't get a few that guard, but it's not in their blood.
> 
> I have a German Shepherd mix. He's a big love, but I have seen him get nasty when my family was threatened. He was the one I was referring to when it comes to the protection of my house. I don't expect Lady to protect, but it would be nice if it comes down to my family being in danger. I'm not going to put her down because she didn't do something that's not in her blood, or something she's not trained to do.


FYI I know a lil something about the breed, i know they are not guardians. I said dog "meaning " any dog I feed at my house apbt or other wise.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

gamer said:


> Wow and we wonder why the breed is so messed up. Really? So now we are condeming them for being good with people? sigh this breed is in real danger
> 
> Yes you can


Here we go with you making your assumptions, I said dog, did I once say apbt please go back and read my post.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> Here we go with you making your assumptions, I said dog, did I once say apbt please go back and read my post.


Yes you said dog any dog meaning you expect it from your pit bulls too.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

gamer said:


> Sounds like you shoudl have gotten a rottie lol Generally (or at least it should be this way IMO) pit bulls will do nothing.


I have owned 3 apbts over the last 25 years and all 3 defended their homes without me training them to do so, this is not what I have "read" but what I have experienced.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> I have owned 3 apbts over the last 25 years and all 3 defended their homes without me training them to do so, this is not what I have "read" but what I have experienced.


Well good for you  I have owned multiple and they never protected the house or course that is what my friends Smith and Wesson are for


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

gamer said:


> Yes you said dog any dog meaning you expect it from your pit bulls too.


If I had one yes I would expect it to deter an unwelcomed person!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If a person comes in your house like that it is called a home invasion and you have every right to shoot them!!!! The funny thing is it is better to shoot them than the dog bite them. If the dog bites them and they broke in, they could still sue you!! Best to just shoot, lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

los thats messed up on so many levels bud! 

you should have stuck with a GSD or Rottie something that was bred to guard that way there isnt disappointment later down the road and you dont have to kill an innocent dog for doing whats its not genetically wired to do.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

gamer said:


> DOG IN YARD PLEASE CLOSE GATE Safety Plaque Sign Wood - eBay (item 370346790556 end time Mar-15-10 21:55:57 PDT)
> 
> Here is a good one


I like this one better
DON'T LET THE DOG OUT Vintage Metal Sign For Fence Home - eBay (item 230447387061 end time Apr-08-10 13:14:00 PDT)

And los44- Killing a dog for not doing something it was not bred/trained to do. Sick and wrong. It just makes you look worse that you claim to know something about APBTs and then go off saying you'll kill them for not protecting their home. I have nothing further to say to you. I don't associate with your type.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

I've owned 3 apbts and have never had to put one down  well I had to put one down but it was for health reasons so that doesn't count. 

In my experiences when the time came my apbts all of a sudden were guard dogs and extremely protective of me and my family, maybe I've been blessed by the dog gods Idk.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> I've owned 3 apbts and have never had to put one down  well I had to put one down but it was for health reasons so that doesn't count.
> 
> In my experiences when the time came my apbts all of a sudden were guard dogs and extremely protective of me and my family, maybe I've been blessed by the dog gods Idk.


That is a matter of opinion for me it would be the curse of the dog gods and I would haev a lot of fertilizer


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

"We find comfort among those who agree with us -growth among those who don't"
-Fortune Cookie


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

gamer said:


> That is a matter of opinion for me it would be the curse of the dog gods and I would haev a lot of fertilizer


So you would put down a dog that protected you? This makes no sense to me please explain.

My point is if I love something I will protect it, I expect the same of my dog regardless of what it is bred for or the breed.

And for those that don't associate with my type.....your loss not mine


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally I think there is some misinterpretations going on but who knows. I can see both sides. I expect ANY dog I own to protect to a point. I'm not however going to give it away because it doesn't. I shouldn't have chose that dog outta that litter or w/e. My daddy always said don't get a dog that plays with the other ones. They are nothing but kiss A**es and won't be good for the hunt. I said ok Dad and never really understood till I got older. (My dad was into hunting dogs, beagles and hounds to be exact)..anyways on with my post I dunno. I Agree with gamer in the fact that if a child was walking home from school say and someone started to chase them and they ran to my house for help and safety. I WOULD NOT want my dog to bite bark start a ruckus. But to those who disagree and say well the parents should have watched their kids...well REALITY FOLKS...MANY ADULTS AND PARENTS LET CHILDREN WALK HOME FROM SCHOOL...(in this scenario) you never know it could happen to someone else someday...are you gonna tell the kid oh it was your parents and your own faults that you were being chased by some murderer rapist person walking a block from school to the kids house. Really?? Come on..


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Really? How often do children being chased by rapists and murderers run into your home? I'm going to go out on a limb here and and predict that I will NEVER in my lifetime encounter this situation. And I think it's silly for anyone to base their feelings about their dogs suitability in their home on such a far-fetched hypothetical.

Anybody walks into my house uninvited they're gonna leave shot stabbed or bit. They can explain their intentions to the EMTs if they make it.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol kambo. Im sorry that was funny 

very well put gimbler better then I could have said it!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

gamer said:


> You really should not have beware of dog signs up.


really?!? why?

its not like there is a sign that says killer pitbull inside


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

There are a lot of good posts in here to many to quote ... 
I thank goodness my dog Biggie took (RIP) the initiative he did years ago with no training or even a sign of protective awareness. I posted this in another thread so I just copied it ... I don't care what breed of dog I have I do not want to wait to see what someone is going to do that enters my home uninvited to then react ... If I have not opened my door or window for you then your a trespasser end of story child or not, children commit crimes as well, family, neighbors and friends will also commit crimes against you. If I'm not aware your in my home I hope my dogs are... Shnorkie, Pit, heck even my cat ...... 
This is my real life scare and I am thankful to him rest his special soul ...


> I lived on the ground floor in the projects in brooklyn before moving to harlem.
> Everyone in the projects new that my husband at the time had very expensive DJ equipment most knew my apt was covered in brand speakers, top notch turntables, crates for days of records and everything that goes along with that business.
> One night I was in my bed room doing my daughters hair when Biggie came in the room and did a low growl and walked out of the room ... he came back did another low growl and I laughed and told him to shut it ... well he walked out came running back and nipped me on the thigh ... my daughter laughed I got pi**ed and was about to pop him with the hair brush I get up fast walked into the living room daughter followed she was 12 then and I hear my window being slid up I froze I didn't know where Biggie was ... but as soon as hands came into the window Biggie appeared he lunged and grabbed one hand I heard and OH F**** some yelling some running it must have been a few people out my back window it was a big grassy dark area that in the summer with the trees full of leaves and bushes all bushy you cant see anything...
> I finally unfroze who ever was still screaming Biggie wouldn't let go and was half way out the window growling and holding I called 911 screamed for my daughter to run next door to the neighbors ... Biggie falls back into the apt blood all over his face ...
> ...


I'll deal with a suit afterwards, and remember before you go shooting people they have to be in your home with out their back turned, if someone is climbing in your window and you shoot, you better pull his arse in that home cause if he falls back out your at fault!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think these situations are hard to judge unless you are there to witness every single motion the dog and the person went through. These dogs should not attack, for any reason whatsoever, unless the owner is being attacked. And that is not from any sort of training, *that *is _protective behavior_. The thing I have to say it is strange is that *the person had turned around THEN got bit*. If she was feeling nervous and was in flight mode it could have made the dog uneasy, but it is no reason to bite. Im not saying PTS or rehome necessarily, but I think you need to consult a trainer. Has your dog displayed dominant behaviors?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

YES very good point Ronnie VERY good point! You better hide behind the couch until he stands up and walks a few feet and shoot...that...*** He will drop and you dont have dead weight to pull through a window.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with gamer,megan,and bahamutt. 
I don't see the lady just walking in as a viable excuse to bite.There are many situations where people just walk into your home.Such as say you have a repair man come to your house.When he first gets there your dog is put up.The repair man goes outside for a while and then comes back in later.This time your dog is out.Your dog bites the repair man.
Or with children as several other peope have said.Yes their parents should have taught them better manners.But that is no excuse if your dog happens to bite them if they come in your door.
My daughter always has friends coming over and playing at my house.They are constantly running in and out.Sometimes more come over and run in then were there the last time Pretty Girl saw them.Sometimes one or two will come in by themselves to get a drink.
My point to my long winded post is that your dog should know when there is a threat and when it is ok to guard and protect.There is nothing wrong with protecting your family and property.But their needs to be a viable threat first.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

dixieland said:


> *There is nothing wrong with protecting your family and property.But their needs to be a viable threat first.*


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think these situations are hard to judge unless you are there to witness every single motion the dog and the person went through. These dogs should not attack, for any reason whatsoever, unless the owner is being attacked. And that is not from any sort of training, *that *is _protective behavior_. The thing I have to say it is strange is that *the person had turned around THEN got bit*. If she was feeling nervous and was in flight mode it could have made the dog uneasy, but it is no reason to bite. Im not saying PTS or rehome necessarily, but I think you need to consult a trainer. Has your dog displayed dominant behaviors?


I agree to an extent, at what point should anyone or thing wait?
People say the same thing with regards to humane self defense yanno...
Should a person wait til he is battered to fight back? or shot? so that it 
is then ok in the eyes of law mean while your are dead or maimed? 
True we weren't there to know the details, nor do we know how fully turned 
the woman was or if the owner even seen her turn. Cause for all we know the woman TOLD her she was turning, why did this woman not yell out to the home owner that she was there ... 
I can say from my point of view and experience I don't care what breed my dog had been back then, I'm just glad to be alive ....



Chinadog said:


> YES very good point Ronnie VERY good point! You better hide behind the couch until he stands up and walks a few feet and shoot...that...*** He will drop and you dont have dead weight to pull through a window.


Loll Alexis ... exactly !!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I agree with gamer,megan,and bahamutt.
> I don't see the lady just walking in as a viable excuse to bite.There are many situations where people just walk into your home.Such as say you have a repair man come to your house.When he first gets there your dog is put up.The repair man goes outside for a while and then comes back in later.This time your dog is out.Your dog bites the repair man.
> Or with children as several other peope have said.Yes their parents should have taught them better manners.But that is no excuse if your dog happens to bite them if they come in your door.
> My daughter always has friends coming over and playing at my house.They are constantly running in and out.Sometimes more come over and run in then were there the last time Pretty Girl saw them.Sometimes one or two will come in by themselves to get a drink.
> My point to my long winded post is that your dog should know when there is a threat and when it is ok to guard and protect.There is nothing wrong with protecting your family and property.But their needs to be a viable threat first.


hmm.. heres the kicker. Ive never put china up she meets and greets everyone but if you do put your dog up and the repair man is there and then you let your dog out what was the pt of putting him up?

Along with the kids I agree with that and mine know better but I dont think a dog (a sound one) would see a child as a threat.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I just don't think that these dogs should be attacking anyone unless the owner is attacked. Period. You can agree with it or not but it's NOT a guardian breed, so maybe there was something that the owner missed, or left out but I know my dog would not bite unless someone was coming AFTER me yelling. And then again, Im the one fighting my battles I don't need a dog to PROTECT ME.. I'd have a bandogge or rottie for that


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't agree that someone just WALTZED into their house, but it's still no excuse.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Well then we will have to disagree ...... and yes I will be getting my guardian dog once I move ... but every situation is different, so I'm grateful for how MINE turned out otherwise I may not even had been here nor my daughters or son to even know what gopitbull was. Or have this conversation.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> hmm.. heres the kicker. Ive never put china up she meets and greets everyone but if you do put your dog up and the repair man is there and then you let your dog out what was the pt of putting him up?
> 
> Along with the kids I agree with that and mine know better but I dont think a dog (a sound one) would see a child as a threat.


I myself don't put my dogs up when people come.They do greet people.But there was one time when a repair man showed up very early just as I was pulling back in my driveway from dropping the kids off at school.Pretty Girl was still in her crate in my daughters room.So when I walked inside with the repair man to show him where in ac unit was,she wasn't out yet.
He went outside and worked on the unit out there for about an hour at least.Then he came inside to work in there.He didn't knock to come back in.ANd by this time I had taken Pretty Girl out of her crate.She did nothing but wag her tail at him and lick him.
In my view,there are too many what if situations for a dog to act this way.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL that's fine we can disagree but it's very hard to prove that a dog was acting in self defense, especially when it could spark up a news story or give the legislators a reason to talk BSL. I know it might be a little extreme, but people are sue happy and all it takes is one bad incident.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Every situation is different. This one per say not so extreme and I believe the owner was not present to view the full onset. So even her story may be hear say from the woman who was bit. And the dog can't speak for it self.
I myself was present and terrified seeing hands reaching in my window, screen removed window open ... cops themselves finding weapons beneath my window and hidden so there was more then on perpetrator. I thank goodness that I did not have to experience a more undesirable situation due to Biggie, 30 mins later my self and my children would have been in bed sleep. Even the officers said he may have just saved us. This was back in 2000 several months after my 1st husband died. Not a situation a young mother of 3 small children should have to deal with .... Cause I would have definitely not been in a situation to be able to protect us ....


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ronnie you were very lucky and im sure you thanked your lucky stars he was there to protect you. I admire a dog that would put his life for his family. Good boy biggie.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

My bad!! wrong situation to refer to!! Stalker better?? Either way. NONE of my dogs will bite someone that comes through the door unannounced unless I'm in trouble like StaffyDaddy has said.  I agree 100% with him. Granted he worded it a little better than I did and has more respect than I do on this site. Therefore he doesn't get the rude remarks. Oh well. Ya'll got the general gist of what the heck I ment when I posted.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> So you would put down a dog that protected you? This makes no sense to me please explain.
> 
> My point is if I love something I will protect it, I expect the same of my dog regardless of what it is bred for or the breed.
> 
> And for those that don't associate with my type.....your loss not mine


Yes I would, I have a no tolerance rule here. No biting, growling, or being aggressive period. You can do what you want but I rather not be a headline with my dogs.



Gimbler said:


> Really? How often do children being chased by rapists and murderers run into your home? I'm going to go out on a limb here and and predict that I will NEVER in my lifetime encounter this situation. And I think it's silly for anyone to base their feelings about their dogs suitability in their home on such a far-fetched hypothetical.
> 
> Anybody walks into my house uninvited they're gonna leave shot stabbed or bit. They can explain their intentions to the EMTs if they make it.


You can also explain to your dog why you have to get rid of him because some yahoo came into your house and got bit then sued and BSL is not knocking on people's door. It can happen


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

can we really overlook the fact that this is an animal.. a dog.. when it sees fit it will protect its family. How did the dog know that this WASNT a threat? I blame the woman. What was she thinking walking into a house KNOWING there are dogs and not announcing herself. And like Ronnie said every situation is different. I would hate to get robbed and my dog was sitting there wagging his tail and licking the robber while he held me and my kids at gunpoint.

Kambo *hugs to you* I wasnt picking I just thought the hypothesis was funny.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> I would hate to get robbed and my dog was sitting there wagging his tail and licking the robber while he held me and my kids at gunpoint.


that is the risk you run when you own a dog that has been bred not to bite humans and culled for being man biters. My point was the one guy would kill his apbt if it didnt protect that is just wrong


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont believe in killing a dog because it doesnt protect (in any breed) but you do have the few that do "guard" Meek has never displayed aggression so far scrappy has not displayed aggression but I havent been held at gunpoint or have been in any danger. China attacked my husband coming through the door early in the morning but it was unexpected and she was protecting her family. Even tho this breed isnt supposed to be gaurdians is it wrong to kill a dog for doing something instinctual? I dont believe in biting or guarding w.out necessity but when a family member is in danger the dog should know the difference. (and i must point out that china is 6yrs old and has NEVER bitten or displayed ANY HA except when I was surprised by husband) so that lets me know she knew the difference tons of people have come and gone in my house and not once has she ever had any unwanted behaivor. Instincts will overcome breed.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry.. I guess I took it the wrong way. All is good. I know it was kinda out there scenario but still ya'll never know..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> Sorry.. I guess I took it the wrong way. All is good. I know it was kinda out there scenario but still ya'll never know..


Have you guys seen that phone commercial with the scary clown scaring all the kids??? What would happen in that situation


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Ha..you mean the one Nick refuses to watch and goes outside to smoke cuz he HATES clowns and is deathly terrified of them... Hmm.. Either the dog would run cuz it would be just as scared as the kids or stay and defend. Who knows... Anyone want to find out?? lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

haha thats a funny scenario I have one to relate I took my son to boo at the zoo and took china they had all kinds of grownups in costumes, some scarier then others popping out and another standing around passing out candy and hugging the kids. all she did was wag her tail. She enjoyed it as much as I did, he gave my 7 yr old candy and was hugged and patted china on the head. But then again.. there was no threat.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I am dizzy after reading 7 pages of posts:roll: But I am taking the middle ground on this one. I definitly wouldnt put a dog down for not protecting me, and I don't think I would put this one down either. 
I am fairly sure that my Sox would bite a stranger coming in my door or window at night when we are asleep. During the day maybe not, but he puts up a hellacious bark of warning. Thats fine by me.
These dogs are just dogs after all. The lady might have startled the dog.
I do know that if this dog wanted to really harm the lady, she would have gotton much more than a nip on the arm.
If the owner has not suspected any odd behavior in the dog that looks like HA, then I say watch the dog closely and maybe consult a trainer.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like to keep a dog in the house that I can count on when I'm not home. If my dog let someone through the door uninvited, he'd no longer be the house dog. Then again, I'd make sure I know my dog well enough to decide if he's up to the job. I'm a practical guy. Don't keep dogs as pets or possessions. Gotta work to eat in my family.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*You can't be serious when you say your dog bit someone as well?*
*And has serious HA? Children climb fences as well ...*

Really, you have no idea. MY dog passed her temperment test with flying colors. She doesn't jump at people anymore outside and NO she has NEVER bit or TRIED to bite anyone so to say my boxer mix is seriously HA is just a flying rats rear of a lie. I am working with a trainer so don't try to run your mouth please. MY dog never bit, she growled when people walked in but was fine after, she never tried to attack anyone.  Oh, She is fearful around new people and the trainer and I are working with more Confident training (never socialized as a puppy with diffrent things),and Mark is also spending more time with her aswell, and being the leader she needed. And her behavior issues are slowly going away. I am actually very proud of her and she is actually a really smart dog. Apart from the ripping and killing of a couch pillow she never hurt anyone!

and on another note I am going to say that WE have people walking in ALL the time, friends and family and Sorry, but if I had a dog bite ANYONE who walked in my house I would soon shoot the dog before a person. and I wouldn't care because my friends and family have right to be apart of this household and feel safe when they come in. I am not going to have my mom sit and knock on the door let alone any of our good friends. (thats how our house is worked) and What is a STRANGER DOING just walking in someones house? even if that was the case who would want a PITBULL to attack them let alone any other breed?

I wouldn't I like barkey vocal dogs that don't bite. Peaches is that dog, She would never bite, she is just vocal. she barks even if no one is at the door, she hears the wind and she barks and growls. My grandmothers field english setter is just like Peaches when it comes to being barky and there is nothing wrong with a dog that is vocal! I find it bad that a dog, any dog bites anyone no matter if they are strange or not but that is my opinion and the way I think. Am I saying HEY put your dog down? NOPE, i am just going by what would happen in my household if any one of my dogs bit or went after somone. they would be shipped to the vet and put down ASAP because I wouldn't have that trust in that particular dog and I wouldn't put my family and friends at risk.

MY dog isnt the boss..I AM! I say who comes in that door not them! they bite they have misinterpreted their PLACE in MY pack. end of story!

you bite you're out of the PACK


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

[sarcasm]
You better put that dog to sleep, what if it was a child, or two kids. What if it was 8 girl scouts trying to sell cookies and your dog mauled them to get to the Samoa's? What if it was the return of Jesus Christ and your dog killed our savior, will you be happy then?
[/sarcasm]

Sometimes I feel this forum is a double edge sword. Yes we love out Pitties but then we get a thread like this. I can guarantee you if this was any other breed then a Pit most people would shrug it off and say a dogs going to be a dog. Yes we get they aren't bred to be Human aggressive but neither are poodles as far as I know and I've seen some man biting poodles in the past.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

What's said is said. I'm sure the person who posted gets the gist of the idea here. How about we not continue on into yet another argument


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Mom_of_Kambo said:


> What's said is said. I'm sure the person who posted gets the gist of the idea here. How about we not continue on into yet another argument


Agreed, this is one of those threads where I think we all know our dogs better then anyone else and we should be able to judge them on a case by case basis


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a discussion ... no one is getting upset here ... if we ended every discussion there would be no reason to have a board. 
Its pretty simple and I'm not being mean just being honest if a thread bothers someone and its not in anyway attacking, just raising questions and answers, sharing opinions and stories even if disagreed and someone doesn't like it ya really don't have to press enter to view the thread ... Again I'm merely stating the obvious ........
See how Oz and I agree to disagree quite peacefully but clearly stated our feelings on the matter with out BS ..........


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I didnt think it was arguing.. I thought we were having a fresh debate. People cant take things to heart if you feel its right to do whatever it is then go for it, nobody can/should stop you from doing that. Thats the beauty of a forum you can say whatever and make peace with it at the end of the day. I love this forum and ive learned alot these debates makes things less boring and you learn something from other peoples views, because lets face it, if we all thought the same thing this world would be dull and lifeless!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Sometimes I feel this forum is a double edge sword. Yes we love out Pitties but then we get a thread like this. I can guarantee you if this was any other breed then a Pit most people would shrug it off and say a dogs going to be a dog. Yes we get they aren't bred to be Human aggressive but neither are poodles as far as I know and I've seen some man biting poodles in the past.


we dont own poodles and poodles are not getting stripped away from their owners and killed. Poodles are getting banned. We have to take extra steps to keep our dogs safe dont you think?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Agreed, this is one of those threads where I think _*we all know our dogs better then anyone else*_ and we should be able to judge them on a case by case basis


 BINGO! HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

gamer said:


> we dont own poodles and poodles are not getting stripped away from their owners and killed. Poodles are getting banned. We have to take extra steps to keep our dogs safe dont you think?


Of course, and that's why we are here, to learn to be responsible owners and be great ambassadors for the breed.

But if we put down a Pit Bull for traits that most dogs will have then we will kill the breed off ourselves.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> [sarcasm]
> You better put that dog to sleep, what if it was a child, or two kids. What if it was 8 girl scouts trying to sell cookies and your dog mauled them to get to the Samoa's? What if it was the return of Jesus Christ and your dog killed our savior, will you be happy then?
> [/sarcasm]
> 
> Sometimes I feel this forum is a double edge sword. Yes we love out Pitties but then we get a thread like this. I can guarantee you if this was any other breed then a Pit most people would shrug it off and say a dogs going to be a dog. Yes we get they aren't bred to be Human aggressive but neither are poodles as far as I know and I've seen some man biting poodles in the past.


Nobody said put the dog to sleep.Are you serious?We're not talking about Poodles.We're talking about apbt's.We're talking about the dogs that almost everybody besides us is looking forward to ending.The dog that most people are trying to ban and get rid of.To everybody else in the world there is a BIG difference between our dogs and Poodles.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Nobody said put the dog to sleep.Are you serious?We're not talking about Poodles.We're talking about apbt's.We're talking about the dogs that almost everybody besides us is looking forward to ending.The dog that most people are trying to ban and get rid of.To everybody else in the world there is a BIG difference between our dogs and Poodles.


Some comments here said put it to sleep. I know we aren't talking about poodles, and if you read my posts on this thread you'll see that I think the dog did nothing wrong but I still think it shouldn't have happened, somehow it could have been avoided as a lot of accidents usually are.

I didn't mean to compare the APBT to a poodle, all I meant to say is that this is a story where some were quick to say quick put it down before the media gets its hands on it, instead of proposing working with it. And like I said above if we kill off dogs for things like this we might was well kill the breed off ourselves. Most postings on this thread have been great but some leave me wondering.

I think if a stranger read some of the posts from this forum they would gather that we all think Pit Bull's are dangerous and can't be worked with and properly trained, recurring to PTS.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Agreed, this is one of those threads where I think we all know our dogs better then anyone else and we should be able to judge them on a case by case basis





RileyRoo said:


> BINGO! HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD!


Some of us may not like what we are seeing in our dogs and may wish it away,act like we don't see it,or hope that it goes away on it's own.But the underlying fact is that it's still there whether we like it or not.If you know it's there it's up to you to do something about it.Yeah you may not like it or be disappointed or sad and upset that it's there.But it's still there.
Whether you judge case by case still doesn't change the facts.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

A dog protecting its home from a stranger is far different then a dog attacking a family member or someone for no reason .... so I have to disagree and agree with the case by case situation. Unless you are in that position then no one can predict what they hope the out come will be.
I have had my share of justified PTS's ... so I am no stranger to putting a dog down even a puppy. Unprovoked against people you know is far different then some what unprovoked by a stranger. I say some what cause again some one entering your home uninvited is UNwelcomed. At least in my book. Nor am I going to wait to see what you do next cause a person may not have a next move depending on the intention of the uninvited guest.
Either way whether you react or your dog its an ugly situation ... and can make head lines ........


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

IF the dog can differ the situation such as an unwelcome guest/intruder to a family member or child then thats a far cry from putting a dog to sleep. I have put a whole litter down due to the mama have aggressive tendancies and me and the owner STILL dont talk so I understand completly on unprovoked aggression. Saying your dog is going to go out and attack a child or an old lady is ridiciulous just because the dog will protect its family. China has been in both situations and so far she hasnt bitten or injured anyone.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

hey guys and gals , thanks again for the help. I am still in shock why she would just walk in our house , you have to go through our porch to get to the kitchen door so there is 2 doors to knock on plus the door bell . i am changin the sign . she is a grandmother of a little girl that is in my daughters Girl Scout Troop , she was coming back to pick her granddaughter up .she has only been to our house once and that was to drop off the child , she never got to be introduced to the dogs because they were in their kennels . My wife thinks she was trying to be sneaky or something , but you can hear someone when they open the screen door on the porch and we never heard the door open . I dont know , Kiaha has barked at people when they knock but never bit or even growled . thanks again


----------

